
New ways to get more done in Outlook.com - ArekDymalski
https://blogs.office.com/2015/05/21/new-ways-to-get-more-done-in-outlook-com/
======
ArekDymalski
I'm really glad that Microsoft is still trying to innovate, but I think that
this time something went wrong with the marketing copy:

"The more you use Outlook.com, the better Clutter gets. You can help train
Clutter by dragging messages in or out of the Clutter folder and you can turn
it on or off depending on your preferences."

~~~
dozzie
Their innovation made my friend curse heavily when he was forced to use
Outlook.com for his e-mail.

